# 4health grain free canned :)



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I tried a can of 4health grain free chicken (canned) as a topper for my poodles kibble and they LOVE it. I only use about a TBS or so as a topper/mixer. Their appetites have improved. 
Brandies eye stains are looking better and she is not chewing herself. Luna isn't having the ear goo like before. They successfully switched over to a grain free kibble without any issues.  Brandie has been more playful and frisky lately. She is 9 now, so I love to see her playing! 

Ideal Balance grain free from Hills. And the 4health canned grain free chicken. I know a lot of people don't like anything from Diamond or Science Diet but its working well for us. 

BeBe


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Good to know!

If we switch to grain free it will be the 4health brand (and probably some Fromm thrown in for variety), but will probably be the dry food rather than the canned.

I only wish we had a TSC closer!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I switched several of my dogs to 4Health grain free. I have seen improvements in coat, poop and in one case, attitude. 

And! I just found out they are opening a TSC in the town next to me!!!! 7 minutes away - can not wait!!!


----------

